# Max Charging current: 3C ...what does that mean?



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi !

There is a recommended charging rate of 0.3c of the thundersky cells.
In your case that would be 6.6 A, but since your charger does not have any way to set the actual charge rate you will need to check which of the charge mode that will be the best for you. I would think that the B&D charger is a CC/CV charger that will most likely work for you.

Is this the charger?

http://www.blackanddecker.com/productguide/product-details.aspx?productid=15578&toolview=1#details

You will have to check the manual of the charger to see if you can get some info of the difference between the charge curves. I could not find any info of the actual curves. 

If you can chose the Amps use the 10A settings because that would be 0.5 C which is pretty OK. 

Best Regards
/Per Eklund


----------



## gss99 (Dec 31, 2009)

yes, that is my charger. Thanks. I thought 3C was awfully high.


----------



## gss99 (Dec 31, 2009)

evcomponents says the max charging current for these is 20amps. I think elite power is wrong about 3C being the max charging current. So it looks like 10 amps will be okay. 

http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TS%2DLP20AHA

I normally use the "Gel" setting for my old SLA's.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

gss99 said:


> evcomponents says the max charging current for these is 20amps. I think elite power is wrong about 3C being the max charging current. ...


You should consult the actual Thunder-Sky manual (hint-hint) rather than simply rely on what a couple of retail websites say. On p29 it states that the _maximum_ charging current at _25C_ is _3C_ while on p31 it states that the _optimum_ charging current is _0.3C_. 

It is reasonable to assume that charging at any current between those two values is fine as well. So, a 1C (20A) charger for your pack won't cause any problems but it isn't the maximum, either.


----------



## gss99 (Dec 31, 2009)

you got a manual with your batteries? I just got a brochure that told me the date of manufacture and that my batteries were quality approved.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

gss99 said:


> you got a manual with your batteries? I just got a brochure that told me the date of manufacture and that my batteries were quality approved.


No, I just used Google to find the manual.

http://www.thunder-sky.com/pdf/IM.pdf


----------

